# 86 300ZX driveshaft



## Drom96 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello, im a new user on these forums and im hoping i can get some help here.. i have an 86 300zx i bought from a friend. he treated this beauty like utter crap and im in the process of fixing it up to top performance and i have one big issue. the drive shaft U-joint needs replaced. ive been told you cannot remove the U-joint from the drive shaft so ill have to buy a new drive shaft. can anyone inform me on my situation here, cause im trying to repair it with as little money as possible. it is a automatic non turbo. if there are any other compatible driveshafts i can use or any way to repair it myself. thank you.:waving:


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

You've been told correctly. The factory u-joints in the driveshafts are not serviceable. I know there are some aftermarket companies than manufacture Z31 specific driveshafts with serviceable u-joints, but I don't know if they make them specifically for the automatic models. You might have a custom shaft made, they shouldn't be any more expensive than buying a pre-fabbed one.


----------



## Drom96 (Sep 11, 2013)

Do you know of any specific sites where I may be able to get ahold of prefabed ones? I wanna get this dealt with as soon as I can and I can't find any straight forward purchases.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Z Car Parts.com -- Motorsport Auto -- Home


----------



## Drom96 (Sep 11, 2013)

ok i have a site with multiple options but i dont see my specific one. could you tell me what one exactly i need. and if this would be a site you would use. 
1986 Nissan 300zx Drive Shaft - Nissan 300zx Driveline - Free Shipping


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Back in the 80's when I worked for Nissan, we used to remove the shaft and take it to a driveshaft shop. They would cut the yokes off with the U-joints, weld on new yokes and balance the shaft. It was a lot cheaper than the cost of a new driveshaft from Nissan.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

You'd need part no. 25540.


----------

